# Wis-Am RC



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Any updates....Thanks in advance


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open callbacks to the land blind:
3,5,6,7,8,9,10,13,14,15,17,18,20,21,23,25,28,31,33,36,37,38,41,42,44,45,48,50


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Derby Results:

1st: 6. Ivy Bill Truax
2nd: 14. Peaches Julie Kobach
3rd: 7 Zeke Glen Curtis
4th: 12. Brodie Adam Bally
RJ: 4. Pink Adam Bally
JAM: 5. Bill Glenn


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

Congrations to all


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open land blind: TEST DOG at 7:45am.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Wow Julie and Peaches three seconds in a row. Tom is sure smiling! Go girls.


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open callbacks to water blind:

3,5,6,7,8,10,13,14,20,25,31,33,37,42,45,48,50

17 back


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open call backs to water marks:

3,5,14,20,25,33,37,45,48,50

10 back


----------



## Alain (Dec 9, 2005)

Special congratulation to Bill Truax and Ivy for their derby win!
Very nice!


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Qual call backs to land blind:

2,4,5,8,9,10,11,12,15,16,17,19,20,21,22,24,27,30

18 back


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Amateur callbacks to land blind:

1,2,5,12,15,25,26,28,29,36,37,38,42,43,47,53,56

17 back


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Qual callbacks to water blind:

2,4,5,8,9,10,11,12,15,16,17,19,21,22,24,27,30

17 back. Water blind at 8am Sunday


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Amateur callbacks to waterblind:

1,2,5,12,15,25,28,29,36,37,42,43,47,53,56


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open Results:

1st. 50. Rocky. Lydia Fekula
2nd. 37. Roxie. Andy Curtis/Bill Benson
3rd. 5. Ecko. Rory Horneck
4th. 45. Mully. Randy Spangler
RJ. 25. Keeper. Bill Woodson


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Adam Bally, on your RJ with Seaside's Pink Panther! She has been very consistent in finishing her trials after her early WIN!

Keep up the good work!

rita


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Amateur callbacks to watermarks:

2,12,15,25,28,29,36,43,47,56

10 back


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Qual callbacks to the watermarks:

4,5,9,11,16,17,19,22,27,30

10 back


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Open Results:

1st. 56 Hawk Scott Leonescue
2nd. 2 Rainey Lynne DuBose
3rd. 15 Doc Chris Van Eimeren
4th 43 Mully Randy Spangler
Jams 25,36,28


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Qual Results:

1st. 22 Cash Lee Hintz
2nd. 9 Lizzie Andrew Curtis
3rd. 11 Hank Ted Lewin
4th. 17 Lexi Dave Ward
RJ 19. 
JAM 4


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Scott, on Your WIN with Hawk! Hawk is Hot and You are on a roll! 

rita


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Oops. The Amateur Results are as follows

1st 56 Hawk
2nd 2 Rainey
3rd Doc
4th Mully
JAMS 28,36,28


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Tom and Bonnie Ritchotte on Lizzie's 2nd in the Qualifying! Way to go. So happy for you guys.


----------



## Dick Jennings (Mar 19, 2007)

lbbuckler said:


> Congratulations to Tom and Bonnie Ritchotte on Lizzie's 2nd in the Qualifying! Way to go. So happy for you guys.


I concur, great news for Tom and Bonnie!


----------



## SWIPER (Sep 24, 2006)

Congrats to Chris Van Eimeren and Doc for the AM 3rd


----------

